# No net connection



## oschelde (Feb 22, 2011)

Today I changed the net adapter in my FreeBSD 8.2-RC3 server to "Intel PRO 1000 PT Server adapter", but after changing the rc.conf to use the em-driver I cannot connect to the net. A ping to the gateway doesn't work, but according to ifconfig should work. 
I use the same cable, and every thing worked before I changed the net adapter.


```
ifconfig

em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=19b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4>
	ether 00:1b:21:xx:xx:xx
	inet 192.168.xx.66 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
	status: active
```

The dmesg gives the following:

```
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.1.9> port 0xef00-0xef1f mem 0xfdfe0000-0xfdffffff,0xfdfc0000-0xfdfdffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci2
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: [FILTER]
em0: Ethernet address: 00:1b:21:xx:xx:xx
```

The rc.conf:

```
...
defaultrouter="192.168.xx.1"
hostname="nas.xxx.dk"
ifconfig_em0="inet 192.168.xx.66  netmask 255.255.255.0"
...
```

I tried to do a new installation on a fresh disk with version 8.2-RELEASE, and I got the same result. I used the boot-only disc and during installation the net adapter worked and got an ip-adress through DHCP.

Any ideas, suggestions or any kind of help?
Thank you.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 22, 2011)

Any firewall or packet filter enabled, with rules that include the interface name in them?  These will be pointing to the old interface and won't work with the new interface until you update them.

Can you ping yourself (192.168.xx.66)?

Can you ping the gateway (192.168.xx.1)?

Do you get an ARP entry for the gateway (*arp -an*)?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 23, 2011)

Also run a tcpdump(1) on em0 to find out how quiet the interface actually is (or isn't really).


----------

